# Firefox laeuft auf 100% CPU - Last

## WaTcHmE

Hi

jedesmal wenn ich Firefox benutze, springt beim wechseln einer Seite die CPU-Auslastung auf 100% und bleibt da , bis die Seite geladen hat.

Das wuerde ich vllt. noch verstehen, wenn es um Seiten mit viel Flash oder Java oder aehnlichem Ginge, geht es aber nicht.

selbst bei meiner Lokal gespeicherten Startseite, die nichts als ein paar Links enthaelt ist es dasselbe phaenomen.

Opera und andere Browser dagegen machen das nicht.

eigentlich wuerde ich aber wegen der embedded Video/Audio den FF weiter nutzen..

hat einer eine Idee wie und wo man das abstellen kann?

mein System:

PIII800 512MB RAM, 20GB HDD, Gentoo, Kernel 2.6.14.2

danke

watchme

----------

## tost

Versionen und Plug-Ins ?

tost

----------

## WaTcHmE

Firefox: Mozilla 1.5.1-rX ( egal welche)

Plugins: sind egal ( ich habe Flashgot aktiviert und deaktiviert... tut sich nix....)

----------

## gabelhonz

Hi,

hast du von Source compiliert oder benutzt du die bin?

Habe mit der bin erhebliche Geschwindigkeitsvorteile. Kein plan warum.

Firefox 1.07 war bei mir auch von Source compiliert und lief genauso schnell wie die bin.

Bei Firefox 1.5.xx hab ich nach 2 Stunden compilieren einen langsamen Browser ...

gruß

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *gabelhonz wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> hast du von Source compiliert oder benutzt du die bin?
> 
> Habe mit der bin erhebliche Geschwindigkeitsvorteile. Kein plan warum.
> ...

 

hast du da genauere Angaben dazu oder ist das rein subjektiv?

kannst du mir deine CFLAGS verraten?

----------

## misterjack

 *gabelhonz wrote:*   

> Bei Firefox 1.5.xx hab ich nach 2 Stunden compilieren einen langsamen Browser ...

 

das passiert, wenn man sich bei den cflags veroptimiert hat  :Wink: 

----------

## cixx

ich nutze Firefox nicht unter Gentoo, sondern ein binary unter archlinux und ich habe auch das Problem mit den 100% CPU-Last.. mich interessiert auch, wie man das abwaenden kann. :) Ich beobachte den Thread weiter.

----------

## schrippe

welche seiten ruft ihr auf?

ich habe das Problem, bei Linux und Windows, nur wenn ich seiten mit flash aufrufe. wie goldes*el.6*.to

----------

## derflo

Im aktuellen Firefox gibt es einen BUG

https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=specific&order=relevance+desc&bug_status=__open__&content=%2Bmemory+%2Bleak

Da wird der Memory vollgemüllt und das hat dann die beschriebenen auswirkungen

----------

## smg

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *gabelhonz wrote:*   Bei Firefox 1.5.xx hab ich nach 2 Stunden compilieren einen langsamen Browser ... 
> 
> das passiert, wenn man sich bei den cflags veroptimiert hat 

 

Totaler Schwachsinn. Hier läuft auf _5_ Kisten mit -O3 der Firefox und ist sehr schnell...

----------

## misterjack

 *smg wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*    *gabelhonz wrote:*   Bei Firefox 1.5.xx hab ich nach 2 Stunden compilieren einen langsamen Browser ... 
> 
> das passiert, wenn man sich bei den cflags veroptimiert hat  
> 
> Totaler Schwachsinn. Hier läuft auf _5_ Kisten mit -O3 der Firefox und ist sehr schnell...

 

hat gabelhonz seine cflags gepostet? nein, hab ich meine cflags gepostet? nein. wie kommst du dann auf deine annahme, dass mein post totaler schwachsinn ist?

----------

## smg

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*    *misterjack wrote:*    *gabelhonz wrote:*   Bei Firefox 1.5.xx hab ich nach 2 Stunden compilieren einen langsamen Browser ... 
> 
> das passiert, wenn man sich bei den cflags veroptimiert hat  
> 
> Totaler Schwachsinn. Hier läuft auf _5_ Kisten mit -O3 der Firefox und ist sehr schnell... 
> ...

 

Dein Post nicht, aber, dass man sich dann wohl "veroptimiert" hat, ist widersprüchlich, um nicht zu sagen ein Oxymoron.  :Smile: 

Enjoy.  :Razz: 

P.S. es heißt übrigens zu einer annahme kommen  :Smile: 

----------

## gabelhonz

Hi Leute,

ich habe mich schon nicht veroptimiert hier:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

```

benutze gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.5-r2 mit nptl

mit Firefox 1.07 lief es sauber und ich habe auch sonst keine Performance Probleme ...

gruß

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Vielleicht hilft ja wenn man in die Adressleiste 

```
about:buildconfig
```

in der bin Version eingibt um herauszubekommen warum er schneller ist.

MFG

----------

## WaTcHmE

mein emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14.2y i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14.2y i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LINGUAS="de en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa amuled apm arts atk audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cddb cdr crypt cups curl debug dri dvd dvdread eds emboss encode esd ethereal exif expat fam firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif glut gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile idn imlib ipv6 java javascript jikes jpeg junit kde lcms libg++ libwww lua mad mikmod mmx mng motif mozcalendar mozdevelop mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline real recode remote samba sdl spell sse ssl stats svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb v4l vcd vorbis win32codecs xchat xchatdccserver xchattext xine xml xml2 xmms xv xvid xvmc zlib linguas_de linguas_en userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS
```

den -bin hab ich noch nicht probiert, aber bei mir ist es erst ab Version 1.5 so schlimm... vorher war es nicht so... Daher geh ich davon aus, dass die -bin besser funzt...

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *WaTcHmE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> den -bin hab ich noch nicht probiert, aber bei mir ist es erst ab Version 1.5 so schlimm... vorher war es nicht so... Daher geh ich davon aus, dass die -bin besser funzt...

 

Hast du mal probiert firefox mit

```

/usr/bin/firefox -ProfileManager

```

aufzurufen und mal eine neues profil angelegt und es damit probiert?

MfG

----------

## slick

Hat schonmal jemand das hier in Sachen Performance ausprobiert? Vielleicht ist das eine Lösung...

Im Übrigen, Adblock im Einsatz?

 *http://www.firefox-browser.de/wiki/Geschwindigkeit_optimieren wrote:*   

> Vor allem sollte einem auch bewusst sein, dass auch verschiedene Erweiterungen den Seitenaufbau verlangsamen können. Gerade Adblock mit einem großen Filter ist dafür bekannt den Seitenaufbau zu verzögern, da alle Bilder und Objekte mit dem Filter verglichen werden müssen. Ein kleiner optimierter Adblock-Filter kann dagegen den Seitenaufbau deutlich beschleunigen, da geblockte Objekte nicht mehr aus dem Internet geladen werden müssen. Gerade bei einem schnellen Computer, aber einer langsamen Internetverbindung ist die Benutzung von Adblock enpfehlenswert. 

 

----------

## WaTcHmE

Plugins habe ich oben beschrieben: habe ich alle mal rausgenommen, hatte aber keinen Effekt.

Ich hab auch "nur" Speedfox und Flashgot drin.

Das "Geschwindigkeit optimieren" hat bei mir garnichts gebracht.... es scheint wirklich an der Version zu liegen...  :Sad: 

----------

## Xylometer

 *gabelhonz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> mein System: 
> ...

 

 *gabelhonz wrote:*   

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe mich schon nicht veroptimiert hier:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oh doch, Du hast dich veroptimiert.

P3 != P4 nimm besser i686  als march

Gruß Philipp

----------

## WaTcHmE

hoeh???

du wirfst da 2 Autoren durcheinander!

ich hab nen P3 und ( wie oben geschrieben) CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

so what?

----------

## Xylometer

D´Oh, stimmt.

Versuch den Firefox trotzdem mal mit etwas moderateren CFlags zu übersetzen z.b. -O2 -pipe

Oder eventuell -Os.

----------

## Stormkings

 *slick wrote:*   

> Hat schonmal jemand das hier in Sachen Performance ausprobiert? Vielleicht ist das eine Lösung...
> 
> ...

 

Moin, ja das hab ich mal probiert (Schneller Computer (CPU > 1,5 Ghz, RAM ≥ 512 MB) / Schnelle Verbindung (DSL, Kabel oder schneller)) und festgestellt, dass es langsamer wird. Hat also hier nichts genutzt beim Bedienen und Surfen und ich hab wirklich ne schnelle Leitung von der Uni.

Das Problem, dass Firefox langsam ist seit Version 1.5.x kann ich bestätigen. Allerdings ist es bei mir Seitenspezifisch. Lustigerweise nicht unbedingt bei Flash, oder Java, sondern vielmehr bei Blogs die auf CMS laufen. Und ich meine nicht der Seitenaufbau ist langsam, das könnte ja auch am Server liegen, sondern beim Scrollen geht die CPU-Last extrem hoch und der Bildaufbau ruckelt.

Das ganze mit (Athlon XP 2600+):

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=64 -fno-ident -pipe"
```

Gruß, dk

----------

## WaTcHmE

soll angeblich ein Known-Bug sein... naja.. mal sehen ob sie das zur naechsten version verbessern..  :Very Happy: 

----------

